# Automotive Photography... Help an amateur find a (better) camera!



## Ronswanson (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi everyone - first time poster, looking for some help!

I currently do indoor photography of vehicles for a highline/luxury automotive company. We have a nice area to shoot pictures of the cars, with fairly decent florescent lighting. 

For the past 12 months, I've been using a Canon SX130, with decent results. I didn't know anything about high end DSLRs at the time, and figured I'd go with the most reasonable option for quick & easy photos. So far, the SX130 has been great, all things considered. 

I'm now looking to improve my photos, and I think a new camera is the way to go. I've currently got my eyes on a Nikon D3100 as my step-up in camera technology. 

Amazon.com: Nikon D5100 16.2MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo

My biggest issue right now (at least in my opinion) is lighting, more specifically on the interior of the cars. I have little to no issues when photographing the outside of the vehicles, but tend to run into issues shooting the interior, for example, on black interior cars where lighting is already limited. Lighter color interiors don't have this issue nearly as often. I try to turn the ISO up, but it tends to ruin the quality of the photos. 

I'm also looking for something that doesn't degrade the photo quality quite as much when using the zoom function, since I use that quite often to ensure I get a nice wide angle shot of the exterior. Maybe I'm wrong, but I feel like the quality could be better on a few of these zoomed in shots. 

I've attached below a few examples of the pictures I take on a daily basis. I don't have a lot of room where I shoot, so I have to use the zoom a lot to make sure I keep a consistent white background (and don't capture the many cars surrounding my shooting area). 

I'll stop talking now and hopefully someone here can give me some advice. *What would be the best option right now if I was looking to move into a budget ($600-$800) DSLR camera?

*


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2011)

To improve the image quality, I recommend working to improve your knowledge of photographic lighting and the technical details of doing digital photography.
Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting 
Digital Photography Tutorials

Lens quality has a lot to do with image quality too. While the entry-level, consumer grade kit lens that comes with the D3100 can give good results when used within it's limitations, one has to know what those limitations are.

I recommend considering getting Nikon D3100 Digital SLR Camera Body and a better, prosumer lens.

Part of the issue with the D3100 is it's a compact, entry-level DSLR, and to keep it compact (and a little less expensive) Nikon doesn't put an auto focus motor in it. A great lens to use for what you shoot is Nikon 24-85mm f/2.8-4.0D IF AF Zoom Nikkor Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras because it is fast, and has a 1:2 Macro capability for your inside the car shots, but for auto focusing it has to be mounted on a Nikon that has a focus motor in the body.

The pro version of that lens will auto focus on a D3100 but it costs a bit more Nikon 24-70mm f/2.8G ED AF-S Nikkor Wide Angle Zoom Lens


----------



## Ronswanson (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you for the advice KmH!

I'm really trying to stay within a budget here - somewhere in the $750 range would be ideal. 

Would the D5100 work for what I'm looking for? You're saying I should find something with auto focus, right?

Sorry, I'm a complete amateur. I apologize if I come across as such.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (Aug 8, 2011)

wow, looks very nice!


----------



## KmH (Aug 8, 2011)

The D5100 is also a compact Nikon and also doesn't have an auto focus motor in it, but it does have a more capable image sensor: DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side.

None of the compact Nikons have an auto focus motor: D40, D40x, D60, D3000, D3100, D5000, or D5100.

Since your max budget is in the $750 range you will need to stick with the less expensive consumer lenses, just be sure they can focus closely enough for your inside the car shots.

Have you considered buying used gear that is in good condition? There is a very active used photography gear marketplace, and camera makers offer refurbished gear too.


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 8, 2011)

If you are looking for a solid lens to go with say a d3100, the tamron 17-50 2.8 does have the motor inside, and you would be close to your price range with the d3100 body.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 9, 2011)

I think you have a lighting and surroundings problem more than a camera problem. Lots of bad reflections, hot spots, low light spots that a new camera is not going to change.

Here's a video that KmH posted in another car thread that might inspire you:
&#x202a;How to light and shoot a car and model in the studio with Light Tec Dallas&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

Now, they are using strobes but the same light can be gotten with continuous lights. So long as all the lights match color temperature wise.

Hope that helps.


----------



## fire1922 (Aug 17, 2011)

I use a Canon EOS Rebel t2i with a 18-55mm lens (standard). the lens has an auto focus capability with a switch on the lens if you want to use focus it manually. You can purchase a refurbished camera for a decent price, either the body alone or the body and lens. 

canon eos rebel t2i


----------



## Ronswanson (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey everyone...sorry for disappearing, had some out of country issues to deal with over the past month, but I'm back!

I wanted to thank you all for taking your time to give me some great advice...I really do appreciate it!

I still haven't bought a camera, but I'm looking to upgrade soon. $800 is a good budget I'd like to stay within.

As far as the lighting, I know, it's not the greatest, but I do have to work within the constraints of what we've got in that regard - I really can't go setting up a full shooting booth, it'd just be impractical for the number of cars we do. What I'm really looking for is the best possible camera for the environment I'm in. 

Remember, I'm upgrading from a Canon Powershot SX130IS...not exactly the most cutting edge in camera technology.

I DO want auto-focus, and I do want something that can handle the lower light situations a little better than my current Canon.

Would an EOS Rebel T3 do the trick? Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T3 18-55mm IS II Kit


----------



## Ronswanson (Sep 16, 2011)

Actually, I'm considering this now...

Canon EOS Rebel T3i Digital SLR Camera w/EF-S 18-55 Lens - 5169B003 - WolfCamera.com really like the idea of the variable view LCD, would make some shots much, much easier to line up

Any downsides to the T3i & EF-S 18-55 lens?


----------



## bazooka (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a capable unit... the lens might leave something to be desired as most, if not all, kit lenses are.


----------



## Ronswanson (Sep 16, 2011)

bazooka said:


> It's a capable unit... the lens might leave something to be desired as most, if not all, kit lenses are.



Well, it's got to be better than my SX130is...right?

Also, I'll have the option to upgrade the lens in the future, right? So the lens shouldn't really be too much of a worry. My only concern is the camera itself performing at (or preferably above) the level that I'm shooting with right now. I'd be shocked if the T3i wasn't a large upgrade from the P&S that I'm using now.


----------



## Ronswanson (Sep 19, 2011)

I went ahead and bought the Rebel T3i...all I can say is woooooow, this is clearly a higher end piece of equipment, and it shows in the photos.

Can't wait to see what I can do with this once I learn the ropes!


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2011)

And it's still just an entry-level DSLR.

Imagine what prosumer and pro DSLR's can do with prosumer and/or pro lenses mounted.

The step up from 135 format DSLR's is medium and large format DSLR cameras.

Hasselblad H4D-50 Medium Format DSLR Camera Body Only


----------

